# Steam Sale auf andern Rechner Kaufen ?



## acidburn1811 (31. Dezember 2012)

Hallo,

Hoffe irgendwie das mir wär ganz ganz schnell helfen kann bin Steam Leihe ^^

Und zwar ziehn wir heut um die Häuser ( was Logisch ist ) viele Priv.Party´s usw.

Jetzt zu mein Problem und zwar wird es schwer werden mein PC mit zuschleppen ( bzw.Werd ich sicher nicht mehr in der Lage sein ) 

Kann ich einfach übers Handy oder anderm PC den kauf zustimmen und des den einfach morgen oder übermorgen auf mein Rechner Downloaden und Istallieren ?


Mir gehts ja eigendlich nur darum,das ich falls Günstig ein Game dabei ist,was mich Interessieren könnte.Bekomm.


Bedanke mich im vorraus.

Gruß,Acidburn 


P.S. Bitte nicht auf Punkt und Kommer ggf Groß und Klein schreibung achten.

P.S.1.Wünsch noch jeden einen Guten Rutsch ins neue Jahr und kein Kater


----------



## ΔΣΛ (31. Dezember 2012)

Eher Sinnlos, falls es möglich ist, weil das lohnt doch nur wenn du weißt das es ein Schnäppchen geben wird was du unbedingt haben willst.


----------



## acidburn1811 (31. Dezember 2012)

Bevor ich was kauf würde ich mir schon Input unter amazon&ca holen.Mir gehts ja wie gesagt nur da drum das der kauf gesichert falls was für mich dabei ist


----------



## beren2707 (31. Dezember 2012)

Wenn du ein Smartphone hast, dann nutze doch einfach Steam Mobile; damit kannst du problemlos unterwegs bei Steam einkaufen gehen.


----------



## acidburn1811 (31. Dezember 2012)

@ beren2707 Danke  

Also müsste das auch Praktisch von ein anderm Rechner gehn,über die normale web seit oder ? 

Gruß


----------



## beren2707 (31. Dezember 2012)

Bitte.

Das ginge auch, musst dich halt im Browser einloggen und dann kannste losshoppen.


----------



## acidburn1811 (31. Dezember 2012)

Perfekt das meint ich Eigendlich.

Den heut noch viel Spass beim Feiern  

Gruß,Acidburn


----------



## beren2707 (31. Dezember 2012)

Dankeschön, und ebenfalls einen guten Rutsch ins neue Jahr!


----------

